# imac G3 probleme écran sombre



## kazanoval (28 Janvier 2007)

on vient de me donner un imac G3 400DV mais l'écran est super sombre 
on ma conseillé de lui fouttre des baffe lol mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...
avez vous une idée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a ne serait pas, par hasard un iMac ou on aurait install&#233; Mac OS X sans mettre le firmware &#224; jour ? 

Sinon, les iMac G3/350 et 400 sont r&#233;put&#233;s pour avoir une vid&#233;o fragile.


----------



## kazanoval (28 Janvier 2007)

euh non 9.2.2


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2007)

Alors, seconde hypoth&#232;se. D&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## kazanoval (28 Janvier 2007)

ya rien que je puisse faire ?


----------



## Gidéhef (28 Janvier 2007)

Si tu cherches dans les forums, tu peux trouver, par exemple, &#231;a ou &#231;&#224;.


----------



## kazanoval (28 Janvier 2007)

j'ai essay&#233; &#231;a ne change rien du tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2007)

kazanoval a dit:


> ya rien que je puisse faire ?



Sur cette machine ? non, elle ne vaut plus la peine de faire des frais dessus, et je crains fort que le problème soit matériel.


----------



## kazanoval (28 Janvier 2007)

bon  ba je vais le transformer en aquarium


----------



## Marsellus (28 Janvier 2007)

On attend les photos !!!


----------



## Gloubi99 (28 Janvier 2007)

Reset de la PRAM?

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238-fr


----------



## Tiki10 (2 Février 2007)

j'avais le même probleme : ecran vraiment sombre.
Un recalibrage d'ecran a plié le probleme

Tiki


----------



## badvallu (3 Février 2007)

Démonte la bête, j'avais ce même problème. Une fois la bête démonté tu verras apparaître une molette de réglage de la luminosité. Il faudra la régler selon. Ca a évité la poubelle au mien.
Pour t'aider va voir http://sterpin.net/


----------



## mac_eric (9 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Suite aux emails :
Je suis réparateur imac g3 350- 700 sur la région  Toulouse.
Attention de ne pas trop monter - toucher la tht : si la tht a déjà beaucoup travaillée vous allez la griller et la y'a plus rien qui va s'allumer !

Cordialement,
Eric
06-30-12-57-06


----------



## badvallu (9 Février 2007)

mac_eric a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite aux emails :
> Je suis réparateur imac g3 350- 700 sur la région  Toulouse.
> ...



Quand tout le monde aura fini de faire de la pub pour sa crémerie!

Si tu proposes tes services, envoie lui plutôt un MP, non???!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2007)

badvallu a dit:


> Quand tout le monde aura fini de faire de la pub pour sa cr&#233;merie!
> 
> Si tu proposes tes services, envoie lui plut&#244;t un MP, non???!



Merci de tes services, mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un co-modo, &#224; deux, on en vient &#224; bout, et la chose ne m'avait pas &#233;chapp&#233;e. Apr&#232;s v&#233;rification, il est r&#233;parateur *b&#233;n&#233;vole* du parc d'iMac G3 d'une assauciceiation de Toulouse*, donc, pas de pub**. Je te signale au passage que la v&#233;rification que j'ai faite est &#224; la port&#233;e de tout membre de MacGe, pas "d'outils sp&#233;cial modo" mis en &#339;uvre pour &#231;a, donc, &#224; l'avenir, avant d'invectiver, merci d'investiguer.




(*)D&#233;sol&#233;, celui l&#224;, j'ai pas pu me retenir ! :rateau:
(**)D'ailleurs, un pro qui se sp&#233;cialiserait dans la r&#233;paration d'iMac G3 ...


----------



## badvallu (10 Février 2007)

Ok, Autant pour moi! Je n'ai pas eu ce reflex!
Finalement que vive et se multiplie toutes ces associations


----------

